# Log fireplace mantel question



## njjohnson (Dec 21, 2012)

I recently found a downed oak tree at my in-laws place. It appeared to have been down awhile because it had no bark and many splits in it. I took it home and squared it up with my chainsaw to make a rustic-looking fireplace mantel. I smoothed off the chainsaw marks with handplanes and added some faux hand hewing cuts with my axe. My question is about wood movement. Obviously wood shrinks as it dries and dependent on the grain may even twist. So, how soon could I start sawing more mantels from felled trees that I cut. Is it possible to start sawing on a tree as soon as you cut it? I'd like to try and sell a few mantels but need to know if is feasible to, say, fell a tree and shape it into a mantel so it can be installed in to a potential customers home within about two weeks from the initial felling.


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 27, 2012)

No, thick green wood will move a lot. It needs to be dried/seasoned until the moisture content is down around 10% or less. Standing dead or trees down for a year or so will give you a head start and may be dry enough depending on it's moisture content. 

If you want to install in 2 weeks I'd hunt up old barn beams from barns that are falling down. They will be more than dry enough.


----------



## gvtheogioJ (Dec 27, 2012)

Chuc nhung ngay cuoi nam that vui ve va co y nghia.
Hay tiep tuc post nhung bai viet co gia tri cac ban nhe.


----------

